
YouTube Copyright Complaint Kills Harvard Professor’s Copyright Lecture - ycmbntrthrwaway
https://torrentfreak.com/youtube-copyright-complaint-kills-harvard-professors-copyright-lecture-160217/
======
kazinator
Content ID blocking somewhat reminiscent of the use of blind substring
matching to blot out "bad" words.

Except that the substring matching is replaced by very clever signal
processing. The cleverness goes out the window when those functions return to
their moronic caller.

